# Sponge filter - canister intake?



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Do I need to put some type of "sponge" filter over the intake valve of an Eheim canister filter? I will have shrimp and discus and one tank and fancy goldies in the other.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

You shouldn't need to. Some shrimp might get sucked into the filter, but they will just live in there until you clean it. They will even breed in the filter.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

AaronT said:


> You shouldn't need to. Some shrimp might get sucked into the filter, but they will just live in there until you clean it. They will even breed in the filter.


nice lol thanks!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I hated cleaning out my canister and searching through buckets of dirty water for tiny little shrimp. Unless you don't mind shifting through the muck, and are okay with letting some go out with the dirt, then I would suggest a sponge over the intake to minimize/keep the shrimp out.

But they do live and survive in the filter..but that's no good if you can't see them and enjoy them. 

The sponge will need to be clean and squeezed out every 2 weeks or slow. You'll notice a flow reduction, and that's when you would do it.

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

John N. said:


> I hated cleaning out my canister and searching through buckets of dirty water for tiny little shrimp. Unless you don't mind shifting through the muck, and are okay with letting some go out with the dirt, then I would suggest a sponge over the intake to minimize/keep the shrimp out.
> 
> But they do live and survive in the filter..but that's no good if you can't see them and enjoy them.
> 
> ...


any particular type of sponge? it will be an eheim intake valve.

Speaking of which - I received my 2215 last night. It came with ehfisubstrate and those valves. Unfortunately, the instructions do not say how to hook up the valves. Does anyone have any pics of eheim set-ups with the black /gray valves? *sigh. if its not one thing its another lol :slywink:


----------



## stcyrwm (Apr 20, 2005)

For pre filters see: "http://kensfish.com/ati.html" and go down to pre filters. They work really well.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I just use the $3 aquaclear floam blocks. Cut to size, and dug/carved out to fit the intake side. A rubber band or zip tie can secure this in place.










Here's my experience going without a filter cover.

BTW the double tap connectors (valves) come in 4 peices that form 2 sets. Each set goes on one each line (output & intake). This allows you to shut off flow from the tubings, unscrew the connections, and take your filter to the sink, while keeping the siphon water inside the tubing. No more sucking on the tubing during cleanings to restart the siphon.

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

ah-ha!! now if I can just figure out which way is up on the valves I'll be in great shape. Is it switch hanging down or switch "hanging up?" lol I hope that made sense 

Would these work or are they for the larger Eheim canisters, like the Pro series?
http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...43/cl0/eheimbiologicalprefiltercartridges2pcs


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I posted this picture in your other thread regarding but here it is again, for easy reference.










The switch inline is when the flow is open. When it's "hanging" or perpendicular to the line and the double tap, that's when it's in the off position.

I don't think it matters which way it's connected meaning female connections, and male connection orientation along the tubing.










The left side in the above picture connects to the tube, and the right side connects to the other side of the set. Right now, it's in the open position (flow good to go).

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

Great - so in a way, it behaves similar to my Python valve... ? right? I'm totally psyched about hooking this up now


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Ding, ding ding! Exactly like the Python valve! 

-John N


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

John N. said:


> Ding, ding ding! Exactly like the Python valve!
> 
> -John N


Sweet! Okay - one other question regarding this filter .... I like the ceramic rings and other media that came with it - I am using them, rings, then blue coarse pad, "pebbles" and then white fine pad. I am not using the black chemical filtration pad. Should I be adding additional media to that or is that enough for a 55 goldy tank? You know how dirty goldies get.... :doubt:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds good. I pack the top layer of my filter with the pillow stuffing filter floss (same function as the white pad), and mainly replace that when cleaning out the filter.
*
So from top to bottom*
1. Filterfloss - 35% of filter space
2. Course Pad - 2.5% 
3. Pebbles/Rocks - 30%
4. Course Pad - 2.5% 
5. Ceramic Rings - 30%

You can place the Pebbles and rocks, and cermamic rings in media bags so that it can easier to clean later. Since the eheim doesn't have "basket" layers.

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

John N. said:


> Sounds good. I pack the top layer of my filter with the pillow stuffing filter floss (same function as the white pad), and mainly replace that when cleaning out the filter.
> *
> So from top to bottom*
> 1. Filterfloss - 35% of filter space
> ...


Sounds good - I heard I can get that at any craft store. There should be a Michael's around somewhere close.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Yup michaels and Walmart carry big bags of Poly Fill stuffing for about $3.

-John N.


----------



## Telperion (Jun 12, 2006)

http://www.bigalsonline.com/BigAlsU...43/cl0/eheimbiologicalprefiltercartridges2pcs

This may have been answered but - do you know if this Eheim product is made for a 2215? or does "large" refer to the pro series?


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Hmm my guess would be that it would work on all filter intakes. Unless the intake for the pro series have a fatter diameter intake tubes. Either way, a rubber band can hold that sponge filter on there. It looks pretty simlar to the aquaclear foam blocks, with the exception that the thing is already dug out.

-John N.


----------

